# BULKING DIET!!!!



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

This is a copy of my diet plan I have just wrote out, it is by no means "clean", its just something that I find simple to follow and there is no confusion like 1/2 cups of this and 40 oz of that!!!!

Hopefully this can help somebody else build their own diet plan around the basics of this one!!!

It has the following breakdown............. Calories: 3975 Protein:263 Carbs:360 Fat:120

My stats...................26, 11.5 stone, training 4 years

I know there is alot of fat in there, but this is a BULKING diet and I personally dont mind having it in there as like I said before im trying to keep it simple due to having a very hectic lifestlye!!!! And I know thers no veg but I dont like vegetables lol

8.00: 4 eggs scrambled, 2 slices wholemeal granary bread, 250 ml pure orange C:688 P:39.6 C:66.5 F:27

10.30: Pint of semi skimmed milk,and a banana C:345 P:18 C:47 F:8.5

12.30: 100g Chicken with 2 rounds wholemeal granary,tbsp mayo,pint of milk C:696 P:52.4 C:60.8 F:23

3.00: MyProtein Protein Cookie C:317 P:37.5 C:20 F:10

6.00: Medium to Large serving mashed potatoes, 2 quarter pound 100% beef

burgers, pint of milk C:1057 P:68 C:95 F:48

8.00 MyProtein Impact Whey shake C:198 P:41 C:3 F:3

10.00 Large Bowl Cornflakes with half pint of milk C:427 P:5.6 C:67.2 F.0.6

Every morning I have multivitiman, 1000mg vit c tablet and fish oil cap!!!!

If anybody has any positive comments (apart from the obvious add more veg and cut down on fatt)to help me improve this then please let me know as any help welcome!!!

Cheers lads


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

11.5 stone


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good, although at 4000cals I'd end up gaining a ton of fat on that 

Curse my slow metabolism and sedentary job, haha.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

How much does your diet set you back to feed yourself for a month ?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

What's your cycle?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

ulster_timbo said:


> This is a copy of my diet plan I have just wrote out, it is by no means "clean", its just something that I find simple to follow and there is no confusion like 1/2 cups of this and 40 oz of that!!!!
> 
> Hopefully this can help somebody else build their own diet plan around the basics of this one!!!
> 
> ...


in red is what I'd chgange for bulking


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> How much does your diet set you back to feed yourself for a month ?


Not alot mate, it you buy your eggs and chicken in bulk it'll save you money!!! All that stuff in the diet is cheap as chips tbh, the only thing that cost a bit is the protein cookies and whey!!! ( which I get from myprotein)


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

big ste said:


> What's your cycle?


not on cycle mate, finished my last one in july, gonna leave it til after xmas before hitting another one!!!!!


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

1010AD said:


> in red is what I'd chgange for bulking


All looks good bud, apart from the full fat milk dont appeal to me, I took it for a good while and found it went straight to my belly!!!! Just think there is TOO much of the wrong kinda fat in ther for me!!!!!

But cheers for da input pal!!!!


----------

